# Good place online to buy tarantulas? ?



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

Im looking for a good supplier who I can order from online that will deliver.

I want sites that are reliable, keep their animals healthy and in good condition. And a site that offers a varity of species not just the usual tarantulas such as chile rose.

Any good ones you guys have used? Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

drcarta said:


> Im looking for a good supplier who I can order from online that will deliver.
> 
> I want sites that are reliable, keep their animals healthy and in good condition. And a site that offers a varity of species not just the usual tarantulas such as chile rose.
> 
> Any good ones you guys have used? Thanks



TSS, The Spider Shop is a very reliable seller & has a variety of spiders. TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

The spidershop, Virginia cheeseman, Martin goss, Bugzuk to name a few...


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

As per site rules. You are not allowed to name sellers on here


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Have you had much experience with keeping tarantulas mate?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

The spider shop, Martin French, Martin Goss and not on line Martin Less the three Martins :lol2: and D'artagnan lee


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

luke0227 said:


> Have you had much experience with keeping tarantulas mate?



what the hell has this got to do with the OP's question :bash:


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

Graylord said:


> what the hell has this got to do with the OP's question :bash:


Whats wrong with it?? (Add silly smiley here)


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

drcarta said:


> Im looking for a good supplier who I can order from online that will deliver.
> 
> I want sites that are reliable, keep their animals healthy and in good condition. And a site that offers a varity of species not just the usual tarantulas such as chile rose.
> 
> Any good ones you guys have used? Thanks


Can only recommend The Spider Shop myself, all of my spiders have come from there and have been quite happy with both the service and the spiders I bought.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Smudge375 said:


> As per site rules. You are not allowed to name sellers on here


 
These are posts recommending suppliers (which is not against the rules), not threads advertising sites (which is against the rules) or naming and shaming (which is also against the rules) or advertising/recommending banned users (also against the rules).

:2thumb:


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Check the classifieds too! Everybody always forgets the classifieds...

Invert Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> Check the classifieds too! Everybody always forgets the classifieds...
> 
> Invert Classifieds - Reptile Forums


Excellent advice. I have purchased a few nice T's via the classifieds this year including three yesterday.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont forget www.metamorphosis.gb.com for excellent quality,great advice,and a wide range of inverts


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its always a good idea to check the STICKIES:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/3780198-post1.html


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

luke0227 said:


> Have you had much experience with keeping tarantulas mate?


Not sure how thats relevant but yeah id say I have an average amount, I have kept more common species since I was a kid and also worked in a shop that specialises in arachnids and reptiles.

Thanks for all your replies, great help!


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

Home 
they have a few tarantulas, thats where i got my chile rose from  very good sellers


----------

